# Kona Coffee Promo - Greenwell Farms



## Timeshare Von (Nov 7, 2009)

*During the month of November, 2009, all orders placed on our website for deliveries to the USA of $75 or more and to Canada for $100 or more will be sent with free USPS shipping. Orders placed using FedEx delivery methods will NOT be eligible for the Holiday Special. Please allow 4 to 5 days for USPS delivery. www.greenwellfarms.com. *


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 8, 2010)

*New 2010 Greenwell Farms Coffee Promo*

Greenwell Farms website

Free shipping through 12/10 with purchase of $100+ (US) or $150 (CD).  Not sure about other international destinations.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link!


----------

